# Advice for adding hop flowers to a Coopers Kit



## Marybrew (24/2/13)

G'day all

I have a German Wurtemberger hop bine growing with many flowers coming on and I would like to know how to best utilise the flowers in a Coopers kit to add mainly aroma/taste.

I have a few questions:
Would the IPA kit be suitable?
How and when do I add the flowers and how many do I add?

Many thanks


----------



## hoppy2B (24/2/13)

The Australian Pale Ale kit should be suitable. Just about any kit should be ok. I prefer the lighter kits as you can appreciate the hop flavour better than with the darker maltier stuff. 
The easiest way is just to chuck a heap of cones into a pot of water and bring it to the boil. Turn of the heat as soon as it starts boiling and let it steep for a couple of hours. Strain out the cones and mix in your kit malt extract. Wait till it cools to about 20 or so degrees and chuck in your yeast. You will get some bitterness from doing it this way but not as much as you would if you boiled the hops. Start with 50grams and increase / decrease next time depending on how you find it.
You can also put hops directly into the ferment vessel after the main fermentation has died down a bit. Most people recommend leaving them in there for about 3 days.
Other people will tell you to mix a bit of malt into the water prior to putting in the hops but I really can't see the point. I also like to boil the full amount of water I'm using for the brew because it prevents off flavours caused by infections.


----------



## Marybrew (25/2/13)

Many thanks Hopppy

I'll give your suggestions a go.

Cheers


----------

